# Carpet vs Bed Liner



## WaltonsMountain (Aug 28, 2009)

I would like to start a discussion on the pros and cons of carpet vs bed liner. I am just about to do the inside of my 12' flatbottom. Steelflex is going on the outside hull but i'm stumped about what to do on the inside. I know that i'm going to be putting in a low plywood floor in middle and front sections but I dont know what to put on top of it. I can either seal the plywood w/ Thompson's and then put carpet on it or simply spray a bed liner type of material over the wood. I'm not too worried about leaks or sealing the inside because the Steelflex will do that job on the exterior. What are the pros and cons of each? 

Weight is a significant factor in my decision because i'm already nearing my limit. Also, traction is a big thing for me. I dont want to be slipping around. Also, which holds up better over time? Please discuss the pros and cons....


----------



## ben2go (Aug 28, 2009)

Weight wise the bed liner may be slightly heavier but not much.It will be hotter and rough on the feet.Carpet also deadens sounds from feet and other items that are dropped.However,some carpet is bad for catching and holding hooks.This can be a pain in a small boat.Just be aware of it and watch where you lay the hooks.I haven't had much issues with hung up hooks.


----------



## thudpucker (Aug 29, 2009)

I've had just about evrything except Bed Liner. I'd think Bed liner without some sand or grit would be too slick when wet. 

Carpets are better IMHO. Even when wet they are not slick. There are some very druable, and not too thick carpets for Porch n' Deck applications. I have that in my 12' V.
Where are you? Does it rain a lot there? Carpet can be blasted pretty clean with a hose too.


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Aug 29, 2009)

I fish barefoot, its a Florida thing I guess, but I hate wearing shoes if I don't have to. I think both are decent choices if you are careful about what 'bed liner' you choose. You and I have talked about what I'm using, its not a 'bed liner' but a special non slip coating originally designed for marine use, it just happens to be usable in truck beds too (and landing pads for helicopters, stairs...etc). 

Weight, I am thinking in a 12' boat it would be close but a roll of carpet, the size needed to cover the decking, will probably weigh more (not by a huge amount but some) than the can of Durabak I have now to roll on, and I won't need the whole can. Now if you were going to put a TRUE bed liner in, like LineX or RhinoLiner then you are talking some additional weight. That stuff is heavy when they spray it on. In a truck bed it can add over a hundred pounds.

Just my 2.5 cents (crap taxes)...my 1.3 cents.
Bufford down in hot, muggy Orlando


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 29, 2009)

Temperature is completely dependant on color, regardless of whether it is a bedliner or carpet. The bedliner in my boat is a lot cooler than the paint of the same color. Bare feet are not a problem until the temps get up into the mid 80's and above. I have fished many hours in glass bass boats with dark carpet that were absolute ovens in the summer and burn your feet too.

One thing I haven't seen mentioned is cleanup. You can turn your hose or pressure washer on bedliner and have the entire boat cleaned out in 5 minutes, regardless of what what kind of crud is on it. You can't do that with carpet. The dirt gets caught in the fibers and it's hard to ever truly get clean without spending a lot of time on it (and over time that trapped dirt adds some weight). Carpet fibers are also a prime spot for mold, moss and fungus to grow since they trap dirt and water.

I have had multiple boats with carpet over the years and my Triton is the first that I have had with a spray in liner. You can't beat the liner for ultra low maintenance compared to the carpeted boats.

The carpet may be a bit more plush for bare feet, but anymore I'll take the year 'round ease of maintenance and wear my Crocs sandals. :mrgreen: 

If I were buying a new glass boat, I would probably be looking for a bay boat just so I didn't have carpet to contend with. Carpet is just an absolute maintenance pain in the ass unless you have dedicated dry storage available.


----------



## thudpucker (Aug 29, 2009)

Carpet is nice, but I have to agree with it being a PITA!


----------



## WaltonsMountain (Aug 29, 2009)

Well I know I will more than likely end up selling this after I get done to eventually upgrade to a bigger boat due to weight capacity. So I guess maintenence isn't a huge deal to me because I wont have it that long. Which do you think looks better? 

@ RBufford: yeah, that's more than likely what I would go w/ as opposed to regular bed liner. Looks like some nice stuff.


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Aug 30, 2009)

Quacker brought out another good point. Cleaning up is a breeze when you can just hose it out!

Bufford


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> Temperature is completely dependant on color, regardless of whether it is a bedliner or carpet. The bedliner in my boat is a lot cooler than the paint of the same color. Bare feet are not a problem until the temps get up into the mid 80's and above. I have fished many hours in glass bass boats with dark carpet that were absolute ovens in the summer and burn your feet too.
> 
> One thing I haven't seen mentioned is cleanup. You can turn your hose or pressure washer on bedliner and have the entire boat cleaned out in 5 minutes, regardless of what what kind of crud is on it. You can't do that with carpet. The dirt gets caught in the fibers and it's hard to ever truly get clean without spending a lot of time on it (and over time that trapped dirt adds some weight). Carpet fibers are also a prime spot for mold, moss and fungus to grow since they trap dirt and water.
> 
> ...


Bingo. That is my biggest complaint with my boat. As long as you don't get it too muddy, it is fine, but the second you step in with muddy boots (I help the DNR and COE with various cons. projects), it is shot, unless you spend hours and hours cleaning it, and then more dirt will show later. Fish blood to. I really with I had gone with a herculiner or similar product, that I could merely hose off, and not have to worry about.


----------



## blunt (Aug 30, 2009)

If you are going to use durabak, which is a great product btw, do your best to keep it covered when not in use. Even if you get the kind with the added uv inhibitors it will still eventually fade and turn kinda "chalky." What I mean is that the boat and the bottoms of your feet (even your bottom if you sit on it) will be black from the pigments due to the wear it will take from the sun and elements if left out 24/7.

I used gray durabak on the plywood decks in my boat, but I had never covered my boat so sun/weather took its toll on the them pretty bad. I ended up replaced them after a year with aluminum road sign and hydroturf. And I've also used herculiner in the tub of my jeep and after 4 years its still doing great


----------



## evattman (Aug 30, 2009)

Hmmm. Reading all of this kinda makes me want to do my next project with marine vinyl and a non-skid paint. I don't know, but I'll miss the plushness of the carpet......but it sure would clean up easy


----------



## WaltonsMountain (Aug 30, 2009)

Those are some good points Blunt. Man, i'm still undecided.


----------



## Quacker Jacker (Aug 30, 2009)

Have you considered hydroturf? Its basically the best of both carpet and bedliner. Its extremely durable and won't absorb or hold any water (unlike carpet), but its very light and keeps the surfaces soft and cool (unlike bedliner). Its basically become the standard in custom made aluminum duck boats from companies like GatorTrax. Those boats put up with a heck of alot of abuse (saltwater marsh fishing/hunting/bowfishing) so you know the stuff holds up well or they wouldn't put it on their 10k+ custom boats. You can check out some pics of the stuff on gator trax's website (www.gatortraxboats.com) just as an example of one company who uses it. Also, if you decide to buy it you can buy sheets of it from manufacturer (https://hydroturf.com/products.php?cat=Sheets%20of%20Hydro-Turf&man=Hydro-Turf).
Alot of guys are buying the "B" stock diamond pattern gray sheets as they are cheaper, but still very durable. Just get some 3M Super Spray 90 and it sticks very well.

Just my .02


----------



## huntinfool (Aug 30, 2009)

Carpet on a front deck will collect sand and sometimes during a bit of a chop while underway that sand will fly up and get in your eyes. I like the non skid of a bed liner, but what I use is a product called Skid No More. It is basically a latex paint that has ground up rubber in it for traction. I added some white paint (per the directions) and got a near white coating that is easy on the feet during the hot times and not too rough either. But the real beauty is that I can hose it out and get all the mud, sand , blood, guts...etc. off and it is ready to go. Even when it is wet it is not slick like the bed liners. JMHO.


----------



## jho3wlm (Aug 31, 2009)

I have qwikliner spray on bedliner on my boat and it works well.


----------



## jho3wlm (Sep 8, 2009)

I have the qwikliner, holds up great to gravel/concrete/dirt. It is tough, durable and water resistant matter.


Qwik Liner truck bed liners are the worldwide leader in sprayed on polyurethane linings for truck beds, trailers, and specialized applications. Qwik Linings, the leader in truck bed liners, low cost lining system that delivers the highest quality.


----------



## Jim (Sep 8, 2009)

jho3wlm said:


> I have the qwikliner, holds up great to gravel/concrete/dirt. It is tough, durable and water resistant matter.
> 
> 
> Qwik Liner truck bed liners are the worldwide leader in sprayed on polyurethane linings for truck beds, trailers, and specialized applications. Qwik Linings, the leader in truck bed liners, low cost lining system that delivers the highest quality.




*Dont use Qwik Liner because they spam allot.*

Cmon man, Go away! Don't make me ban your whole IP range. It is not worth it. Eventually you will run out of Email addresses and IP addresses. If you want me to start a massive campaign against Qwik Liner, keep it up. I will be your worst nightmare. I am online 18 hours a day.


----------



## baptistpreach (Sep 13, 2009)

I'd say carpet. The bedliner in my boat doesn't really hold up well. Yes, you can spray it out, but it also comes off without a lot of coercion and the carpet looks a lot better. Also, deadens the sound, and give a nice feel.

.... Oh, yea, and I guess I'll add Don't Use Qwik Liner!! Get that spam outta here!!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 13, 2009)

Getting bedliner to adhere well is all about the prep and not going cheap on the product.


----------



## baptistpreach (Sep 14, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> Getting bedliner to adhere well is all about the prep and not going cheap on the product.


 
Well, I definitely went cheap on the product.


----------



## riverdawgs (Sep 14, 2009)

great discussion, i have yet to decide what i am doing with mine. i river fish and all kinds of stuff gets in my boat haha.


----------



## trevormlb (Sep 16, 2009)

What is the best bed liner out there? I need something that can hold up in salt and comes in lighter colors.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 16, 2009)

Probably Line-X but it's not a do-it-yourself application.

I'm not sure what Triton sprays at their factory but I've had no problems out of mine.


----------



## HammerDown (Jan 5, 2010)

Both have great pros/cons... Just have to consider who you are in the boat and what you need. Personally I'd go for carpet every time purely for the noise deadening. (I've a habit of dropping at least one thing, every.single.time.) and nothing bothers me more than hearing a 2oz lead weight smack on the bottom of the boat


----------

